# Creative uses for countertop granite scraps 1



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Ouch! Ya might want to reverse that black background.


----------



## Rhizzlebop (Jan 28, 2009)

Thought I'd bump this thread in case anyone who's interested might want to see it and add some input.


----------



## Rhizzlebop (Jan 28, 2009)

If I could, I'd like to ask everyone to slow down their rate of responding to this thread. I simply can't keep up with all the great replies and information sharing :jester:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

just for you Willie. Po)

DM


----------



## Rhizzlebop (Jan 28, 2009)

How did you do that Danger mouse? I work in the black background cause its easier on the eyes, but once I made the jpg, I didn't know how to change it.

Thanks


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Rhizzlebop said:


> How did you do that Danger mouse? I work in the black background cause its easier on the eyes, but once I made the jpg, I didn't know how to change it.
> 
> Thanks


Not sure how DM did it..but you can make a negative of an image with a program called IrfanView...takes about a second. Its a free program and works well for resizing, minor edits etc.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

never liked irfanview...tried it a few times over the years. you can also use paintshop pro or photoshop, or, or, or, but i used www.photofiltre.com freeware version.

DM


----------



## beachhouse (May 31, 2009)

*scrap granite or other counter tops*

I'm in St Pete looking for a countertop for a furniture cabinet that I want to use in the bath. I need a piece 25" deep and 49" wide. any leads? Marble, corian, etc would be fine, neutral colors.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rhizzlebop (Jan 28, 2009)

I must say I'm disappointed in this thread. I thught someone finally replied to get the topic rollling but alas....no.

I still havnt decided if I wanna try and smooth cut the edges of my stone scraps, or leave them very rugh edges, (9rock faced)

And to the poster above, I wish you luck, but I personally don't see any countertop installer considering a piece 49x25 as scrap.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

beachhouse: you might try your nearest Habitat for Humanity ReStore as a possible source for your granite or corian top. i recently saw an entire kitchen's worth of granite at ours for a very reasonable price. we also have a 'wrecking yard' in our town that has tons (literally) of used home products cheap. although it'd be nicer if they were open more than one day a week!

DM


----------

